# Anyone order beads from this place before?



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.humidorbeads.com/

$9.90 for a half pound bag of 70% beads....Awesome deal but are they any good?


----------



## CueTheMusic (Jun 27, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> http://www.humidorbeads.com/
> 
> $9.90 for a half pound bag of 70% beads....Awesome deal but are they any good?


Beware of online vendors that don't have any company information. All this site has is a contact us form. They may be legit, but it is also risky. It helps that it uses a certain pay site that you can dispute if you don't receive the product.

I'd personally spend a bit more and get it from cigarmony or heartfelt. Then you know what you are getting.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Dude, just play it safe and get Shilala's beads. I ordered 1 1/2 pounds for my Vinotemp, and it was only $65.00 shipped to my door. The extra chedda is worth it for the piece of mind. Plus Scott is a great BOTL here at Club Stogie.:2


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2004)

Heartfelt sells 65% 30.99 for 1lb i know i just bought 5 lbs lol


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CueTheMusic said:


> Beware of online vendors that don't have any company information. All this site has is a contact us form. They may be legit, but it is also risky. It helps that it uses a certain pay site that you can dispute if you don't receive the product.
> 
> *I'd personally spend a bit more and get it from cigarmony or heartfelt.* Then you know what you are getting.


Boom. End of story. 
:2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Boom. End of story.
> :2


Word.

Let the Booyah thread be a warning to all: Cheaper NEVER replaces better.

Stick with our boys, Heartfelt, Cigarmony and Shilala - they're solid in this community, and no amount of money they could cheat you out of would be worth their respective standings here.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Stick with our boys, Heartfelt, Cigarmony and Shilala - they're solid in this community, and no amount of money they could cheat you out of would be worth their respective standings here.


Well put. The vendors who have time served and actually want to *participate* in the community should be rewarded. I've done business with 2 of the 3 of these members and no "deal" from an unknown quantity would draw me away after the experience. :2


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Bruzee said:


> Dude, just play it safe and get Shilala's beads. I ordered 1 1/2 pounds for my Vinotemp, and it was only $65.00 shipped to my door. The extra chedda is worth it for the piece of mind. Plus Scott is a great BOTL here at Club Stogie.:2


I promise you will not be sorry that you purchased beads from Shilala. At least for me, I have found that they work better than the Heartfelt beads, and Heartfelt are great.:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Boom. End of story.
> :2


That made me laugh. You should audition to be an ESPN analyst. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Boom. End of story.
> :2





mikeyj23 said:


> That made me laugh. You should audition to be an ESPN analyst. :r


Yahtzee!! :ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Yahtzee!! :ss


Booyah!

Seriously, just order them from Heartfelt or Cigarmony. I have dealt with both companies and they are a class act!


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a 300 ct humi (el Diablo) how do I determine how much beads to put in the 'dor? How much space will the beads take up? I wouldn't want to loss cigar [email protected]!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

habanafinger18 said:


> I have a 300 ct humi (el Diablo) how do I determine how much beads to put in the 'dor? How much space will the beads take up? I wouldn't want to loss cigar [email protected]!


 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483

That should help a little, lots of good reading in there, should take care of any questions about beads. Try making an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum and read the stickies for answers to a lot of simple questions you may have. :tu


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

habanafinger18 said:


> Thanks.


 No problem, can't wait to read your introduction :tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Word.
> 
> Let the Booyah thread be a warning to all: Cheaper NEVER replaces better.
> 
> Stick with our boys, Heartfelt, Cigarmony and Shilala - they're solid in this community, and no amount of money they could cheat you out of would be worth their respective standings here.


*I most heartily agree with the above statement. You could not go wrong buying from these 2 company's...they stand behind their product, service, and shipping with their reputations.

With that being said I purchased from http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ACC-CONSERVAGEL. I have received the same level of service and shipping, with a lower quality of product (holds my humi to a rock solid 65%). This is a good product for a great price, and I would not hesitate to buy from them again. :tu

STS:ss*


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I actually ended up buying a pound of 70% beads from the company in the first post and received them and they work great (just as good as heartfelts)


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> I actually ended up buying a pound of 70% beads from the company in the first post and received them and they work great (just as good as heartfelts)


Congrats, That's almost a month and a half of use! How do you know they are "just as good as Heartfelts"? Conditioned Kitty litter will also work, but I am not willing to take a chance with my collection. :2


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Congrats, That's almost a month and a half of use! How do you know they are "just as good as Heartfelts"? Conditioned Kitty litter will also work, but I am not willing to take a chance with my collection. :2


I have heartfelts in my 100ct humi and a pound of these no namers in my tupperdor and they work just as good not to mention they are a lot cheaper...Shipping was fast too

:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> I have heartfelts in my 100ct humi and a pound of these no namers in my tupperdor and they work just as good not to mention they are a lot cheaper...Shipping was fast too
> 
> :tu


Sometimes you get the bear, sometimes he gets you. Im glad its working out for you so far, but I personally wouldnt take the chance with my collection.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> Sometimes you get the bear, sometimes he gets you. Im glad its working out for you so far, but I personally wouldnt take the chance with my collection.


Business has to start somewhere....Im sure Heartfelt and other stores carrying beads had to start out with no reviews....Im just glad I took the chance and everything worked out for the better...I got quality beads for a very good price.

BTW: A fellow BOTL that I threw down the slope also bought some of these and they are working good in his humi also


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> I actually ended up buying a pound of 70% beads from the company in the first post and received them and they work great (just as good as heartfelts)


So...you asked our advice, then proceeded to disregard every piece of advice you got - and then throw it back in the community's face by saying you ordered the product anyway and "they work great."

Nice.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Regardless of the appropriateness of the post to which you responded, this type of response is best done via PM. Please leave the public moderating to the moderators.



Savor the Stick said:


> Sir,
> 
> I think you need to relax somewhat.
> The man is free to sink or swim, make his own wise or unwise choice. :tu
> ...


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Regardless of the appropriateness of the post to which you responded, this type of response is best done via PM. Please leave the public moderating to the moderators.


*You are correct.

Apologies to all.

STS:ss*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Savor the Stick said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Apologies to all.


Thanks. :tu
And fwiw - I like the standard font/color better than the bigger/green/bold.

Edit: :r You had to go and change it. :hn


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Regardless of the appropriateness of the post to which you responded, this type of response is best done via PM. Please leave the public moderating to the moderators.


I agree.

Let's all play nice, before someone gets hurt or losses an eye.:ss


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

TXRebel said:


> I agree.
> 
> Let's all play nice, before someone gets hurt or losses an eye.:ss


*Glad you agree!:tu

STS:ss*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Word.
> 
> Let the Booyah thread be a warning to all: Cheaper NEVER replaces better.
> 
> Stick with our boys, Heartfelt, Cigarmony and Shilala - they're solid in this community, and no amount of money they could cheat you out of would be worth their respective standings here.


Thanks for the props, Joe. 
I'd like to add that no amount of money I could cheat out of anyone, anywhere, at any time would be worth the loss of my reputation, or the cost of the guilt.
It didn't cost me a dime to get my name, but it's certainly cost to keep it.
It used to be a struggle, now it's a pleasure.
Aside from my rugged good looks and charming personality, it's my greatest asset. :r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> So...you asked our advice, then proceeded to disregard every piece of advice you got - and then throw it back in the community's face by saying you ordered the product anyway and "they work great."
> 
> Nice.


I just thought Id post a comment letting everyone know this place is legit and their beads are high quality while being cheaper than others. Not sure where your anger is coming from?

BTW: I see a lot more wrong with lenguamor's post and nothing wrong with savor the stick's post....Interesting moderation we have here


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

shilala said:


> Aside from my rugged good looks and charming personality, it's my greatest asset. :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r


 :bn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> I just thought Id post a comment letting everyone know this place is legit and their beads are high quality while being cheaper than others. Not sure where your anger is coming from?
> 
> BTW: I see a lot more wrong with lenguamor's post and nothing wrong with savor the stick's post....Interesting moderation we have here


If you have an issue with the moderators and their moderation, you had best discuss that in private. 
:2


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it just me or has the last couple days been wierd around here?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

stevieray said:


> Is it just me or has the last couple days been wierd around here?


:tpd:Wierd, but entertaining!:tu


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

I bought these beads and they are not doing squat for an over humid humi. Oh well you get what you pay for:2


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

habanafinger18 said:


> I bought these beads and they are not doing squat for an over humid humi. Oh well you get what you pay for:2


Ive heard on here that it takes awhile to bring a humidor down


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Ive heard on here that it takes awhile to bring a humidor down


The weather is getting better (less humid) hopefuly that will help. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

habanafinger18 said:


> The weather is getting better (less humid) hopefuly that will help. Thanks for the tip.


Be sure not all your beads are wet. 50pct clear will leave you some to absorb the excess humidity. :2


----------

